# South Beach chair plans



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

I have been looking all over for plans for a South Beach chair, which looks like a Anderondac chair but is the height of a bar stool. Any help here would be greatly appreciated.
Bob


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

Here's a start
http://www.terraboundsolutions.com/images/SBL30_Dim.jpg
http://www.instructables.com/id/Bar-Height-Adirondack-Chairs-from-Scrap-Wood/


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

That's funny… I lived on South Beach for a while and never saw one of those type chairs 

Cheers,
Brad

PS: Lots and lots of beach loungers though!


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks Daddywoofdawg,
I had the first one but the second one gave me a better view of construction if I have to draw up my one plan. Just trying to save myself the work and guessing at dimisions.


----------

